# BM registration vessels



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

As Raymond has had success with his PZ thread, may I start one for BM. I have compiled a database of BM vessels going back to the early days of steam/diesel power, it is incomplete, and I am always after more info. I particularly want to know what happened to vessels after they left Brixham. I have already had considerable help from members, and will continue to show my appreciation by mentioning them, namely Rienk in Holland, and Martin in Plymouth, who have both been a tremendous help. I will gladly share my database to anyone interested, regards, Trev


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Trev,
I have some vessels with the reg BM and would be happy to share the info

Same as you I am working on a database covering any trawlers from 1826 to present day and from all over


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Trev,
In reply to your post on records of BM vessels and your database. I don't know if you are familiar with the "Returns of Fishing Vessels" 1887-1938 held in the National Archive at Kew. These do***ents record all fishing vessel's from a particular port. Although they do not give chapter and verse they are comprehensive and will include basic details of all vessels and depending on the clerk who transcribed them, information on how the were disposed of. Let me know if you are interested in obtaining these records and I will do my best to help. Although it is not very clear, I have attached a page from the FD returns to give you an idea.

Do you have any details of Belgian or Danish vessels that fished out of BM in WW2?

regards
Roger


----------



## Kerbtrawler (Sep 8, 2006)

Hi Roger,
Thats quite interesting and yes i would be interested in getting hold of those records, Could you send me the details and I could start looking them up next time I'm at the TNA,

I will have a look tonight for the belgian and danish trawlers and let you know

Cheers


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Trev,
They are in the series BT145. I have all for FD some for GY and H plus odds and sods for Scottish ports also London 1919-1923.
I would appreciate anything on Danish and Belgian vessels WW2.

regards
Roger


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Roger, not wishing to take over this thread, I have put together a list and some details of Belgian vessels that were operating in my part of the world. Is this of interest to you?
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Raymond,
Yes please! Thank you very much. I think you have my e-mail address.

regards
Roger


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

I am emailing a do***ent, under preparation for a web page, which includes a list of Belgian vessels which were stationed in Newlyn before 1943; a list of
Belgian vessels transferred to Newlyn in 1943; Belgian vessels which sailed under the British Flag during WWII; 5 more Belgian vessels during the 1980s which became Newlyn vessels; a list of Belgian built vessels extracted from the Fishing vessel lists for 1996 to 2006. I am still reading through the Penzance/Newlyn/St Ives Registers looking for more information and more references to Belgian vessels or Belgian built vessels, and will pass these on if I find any more.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello Raymond,
I have received your comprehensive lists. Thank you very much.

regards
Roger


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Only too glad to have been of help, Roger.
By the way, part of my project is to identify which vessels came from other ports and which ones went to other ports; I will be listing the Brixham vessels and so on .... some of them were mere passing ephemera.


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Guys,apologies for my apparent rudeness at not replying to your kind input, I have had a very poorly wife for the last 2 weeks (pleuracy....spelt right ?) I will attend soon ! Sounds like you have some fascinating info.....kind regards, Trev


----------



## treeve (Nov 15, 2005)

Good man, Trev, you know where your priorities are. Take good care.
Best Wishes, Raymond


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

OK chaps....if anyone would like a copy of my BM database, I would be happy to email it, just let me have your email details....you can send a PM if you dont want to broadcast your email address.............regards to all, and thanks for your input into this thread, Trev


----------



## Seafordpete (Sep 5, 2005)

*BM Reg at Newhaven*

I'm working through NN harbour logs at the moment, only have 2 with me at present but will check the earlier ones for you soon. BM 271 working out of Newhaven March 1942-Feb 1943 and BM 61 July1942-Feb 1943. Pete


----------



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Pete,can you give names to those BM vessels please, regards, Trev


----------

